# Summer is Grand!



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Sophie, sunning herself on the front deck whilst egg-sitting. The clever, multi-tasking pigeon!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, what a clever girl.....and that sunshine is so important for utilizing calcium. Of course,.... a pretty thoughtful Papa to put her out there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope she has a lovely view too, while she multitasks, it looks like it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll tell you, the Grand Sophy is one lucky little hen to have you as her papa. She is so lovely.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Been meaning to ask you, nbdyuknow, does Sophie make you wear that ridiculous little thingy on your head and a tiny, frilly, white apron???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Bill! Lovely home for both of you with a great view!!

Squeaks and I want to come and visit!! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I would say that Sophia does appear to have it "made it the shade" (as the saying goes) - but someone might think I was being literal  LOL

Seriously - looks like a perfect way to spend a glorious summer day! I'm envious


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

little bird said:


> Been meaning to ask you, nbdyuknow, does Sophie make you wear that ridiculous little thingy on your head and a tiny, frilly, white apron???



LOL, my guys do

Reti


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL!!! All of Sophie's friends from PT are always welcome. I don't know if Sophie thinks I am her maid as much as she thinks I am the dumbest, laziest mate ever. I clearly don't understand her instructions until she explains herself several times, and I when it is my turn to egg-sit, I am usually following her around. She is very patient with me, though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Summer sure does look grand at your place. You best hope we all don't show up at the same time. Wouldn't that be somethin! That would be...poor you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sophie's beautiful. 
Great picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.



mr squeaks said:


> WOW, Bill! Lovely home for both of you with a great view!!
> 
> *Squeaks and I want to come and visit!!*
> 
> Shi


What about Dom, Gimie & Aussie?? 

Cindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sophie sure looks like she's enjoying the beautiful day and view.

I love your cage set-up with the wheels. May I ask where purchased it from? I would love to have one just like it for my bird.

Thanks and regards,
Louise


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I actually purchased it at the pigeon store in Chicago, Belmont Feed & Seed. However, I have seen it or one similar at PetSmart, I think it is technically a "small animal cage" there. It is the best I have found, plenty of length and width which is difficult to find for pidgeys. And the wheels and slide out bottom are bonuses.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Sophie's beautiful.
> Great picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> *What about Dom, Gimie & Aussie*??
> ...


Actually, they would be 'holdin' down the fort.' 

This visit would be just for humans and their pij mates.  

Hugs

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She looks quite content and busy. Thanks for sharing. 

And LOL, Shi!! Pigies and their human mates.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> She looks quite content and busy. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And LOL, Shi!! *Pigies and their human mates*.


OOPS! That's what happens when one lives with Squeaks! He's so DOMINANT, y'know!  

Thanks for the - ah - "correction(?)"

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

